# trunk release and door locks



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

So far the only complaint I have is why in the world is there no way to pop trunk from inside the car besides remote and you have to kill the engine and remove the key to be able to do that.I don't get manufacturers doing things like that and only one place doors can be locked or unlocked without key fob. Also only one manual key lock and unlock drivers side only? Besides convenience have they not thought about when key fob batteries go dead or quit working? I like to have more than one way in, I've had locks quit working or freeze and had to enter from passenger side. I've also seen people break a key off in a lock. Also I've had occasions where in back seat and suddenly someone approaches car and you want all doors quickly locked. Might be a problem before passenger figures out control is on center dash and tries to reach it. Also how about giving us a locked fuel door so it's not so easy for someone to sabotage your car or steal your fuel. I just don't get why they thought it was a good idea to change these things? I have never had or known anyone who has had a trunk come open when they were driving unless it was not latched to begin with, is this really a safety need? Since I pick a lot of people up at the airport this safety feature is very annoying to me...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Strictly cost.....two lock cylinders, ignition and door= less cost.
Evidently, you come from my world.....lock cylinders on each door, the trunk, the glove box, and, of course the ignition.

The Cruze setup is quite annoying for your reasons noted.
We aren't alone......for 2015 a trunk release button was put in place of the dash mounted door lock button on the earlier versions. In addition, the 2015 has the door lock switch(s) mounted on each front door armrest as was the case on years gone by.
This is an indicator of response to a large number of consumer complaints......so, we're not alone.

As a side thought.....the trunk lock cylinder......I too wish it was still there as a mechanical backup to a electrical failure.....not the fob electrical failure......the car having a failure.

Example: Remote would not open door.....OK, unlock door with key.....UH, OH, no interior lights.....key does nothing.....no instrument light, no nuthin.
Going to have the get the jumper cables out of the trunk......the trunk that no longer opens.....thanks GM.
So now, I have to fold the back seats down....this requires removing the rear headrests BTW, and, with any luck, I can crawl my 64 year old bones into the black hole of Calcutta.....BTW this only happens at night, I might be able to find the cables or, if I'm really feeling spry, maybe find the 'Glow in the Dark' release handle, and then try to get myself back out.

At that time, a severe car fire would be a fleeting thought of mine.......BTW this also assumes you don't have three days worth of trip stuff in the trunk.

Clearly, a design from recent college graduates who have never had a 'Out in the middle of nowhere' problem......I wish them all four flat tires at once on a twenty below day, on your way to someones wedding....maybe your own.
This to save a buck or two on a lock cylinder......my thoughts to those that make these decisions: Add $5.00 to the price of the car......its 20 to 25 grand or more......trust me, I won't notice the price but I do notice the component omission.

Sorry gang.....started ranting,

Rob


----------



## ct xr rider (Jul 15, 2014)

You do realize, that you can open the trunk from outside the car, there is a switch that you depress under the chrome trim piece on the trunk lid.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby said:


> Clearly, a design from recent college graduates who have never had a 'Out in the middle of nowhere' problem......I wish them all four flat tires at once on a twenty below day, on your way to someones wedding....maybe your own.


One flat will do in the west, especially if they have an ECO MT (without my spare mod), a CDT, or a Volt.

Rob, great rant. Sometimes cost cutting simply goes too far. The lack of lock cylinders and internal trunk release is a perfect example of this.


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

I wish my car was $5 cheaper and didn't have a lock cylinder at all.


----------



## rscruze (Apr 11, 2012)

Agreed the trunk could do with a manual cylinder on the lid or a separate button on the console.

However, I just wanted to let you know there is another way to do this (at least on the manual cars) as some other member once pointed out. 

here's how I do it: 
while the engine is still running, put into neutral and press the center console button to unlock doors. At this time the rear switch on the trunk lid will work to open the trunk (while the key is still in ignition and engine is running.) I have done it multiple times while doing similar pickup/drop-offs.

Give it a try, I think on an automatic also it might work the same.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

rscruze said:


> Agreed the trunk could do with a manual cylinder on the lid or a separate button on the console.
> 
> However, I just wanted to let you know there is another way to do this (at least on the manual cars) as some other member once pointed out.
> 
> ...


Think you also need the park brake to be on as well (manual trans).


----------



## rscruze (Apr 11, 2012)

brent769 said:


> Think you also need the park brake to be on as well (manual trans).


Oh yes! you're right. Thanks for catching that.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Rob you made me laugh but that is my exact complaint I agree completely with everything you said!!! I know there is the hard to find manual release on the trunk as mentioned. It only works if car is already unlocked and doesn't feel mechanical. I thought it might require electricity as well. I guess as long as the car is locked it would keep your trunk secure, but when I hand my keys to a valet I don't take time to remove my key fob so they also have access to the trunk anyway. Since you can let the seat down there is always that way of accessing locked trunk. I haven't read to see if there is some other kind of valet mode type thing or not but I am glad they decided to please us on that one and change 2015 cars. I had some of the same complaints about previous vehicles so surprised they changed it.

Not only do I have old cars that I work on myself and have seen all kinds of things fail so I like to have a backup, more than one way to do something and electrical things can be so unreliable it amazes me everytime I see something where they put all there faith in it. I have been shaking my head for years in disbelief that everyone is switching over to electrical steering, throttle control and even brakes. Already we have seen some examples as to why that is not a good idea. Same with going paperless keeping important info only on computer, no manual paper backup. Even if you dont consider malicious hackers and viruses so many times data gets lost or corrupted and only then shockingly you discover that your backups wont restore or have been corrupted. I also served in the navy where our combatants have multiple backups and we do practice drills where you pretend things are damaged or quit working and you have to switch to manual control. so yes I have pretty strong feelings about that type of cost cutting and lack of mechanical backup.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

thanks rscruze for the tip, yeah I could do that but being disabled I don't normally get out of the car and don't want to expect strangers to figure out trunk release. A lot of times they are waiting at the curb and I have to put on flashers and stop in traffic so Im wanting to make it quick. Its not a huge thing just could be better. 

If I put it in park it auto unlocks all doors and makes trunk where they could open it which I am not sure I like either. Also if they knew how to open i can leave in drive and hit the door unlock switch to accomplish the same. However situation as it is - I come to a complete stop, put car in park. Kill the engine, remove the key, turn inside light on so can see or fumble with fob to get to trunk release button then slight delay before it responds especially if you forgot to hold it down long enough and have to repeat. then reinsert key and restart vehicle. Its just irritating and reminds me of a sign at a jacussi that says no diving and lifegaurd not available. lol


----------



## gz9gjg (Sep 18, 2014)

Just out of curiosity - can you unlock the trunk from the OnStar app? I know that doesn't get around electronic failure issues.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

All I know, is that even with the button outside under the trunk trim, it sure would be nice to be able to push a button on the dash to pop the trunk for a person who might not be intimately familiar with the trunk's operation.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

i dont know but they can unlock your doors assuming everything working and battery not dead and assuming you continue to pay for onstar subscription.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

I did my own DIY trunk release button by the headlight knob. Click the link in my signature, it might suit your purposes.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

A trunk release could be installed. Here is a website https://www.google.com/search?q=tru...94-open-the-trunk-of-the-car%2Fpage-2;480;640. You can buy on eBay. Door locks you only got the one.


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

I have had a habit to put my jacket inside the trunk in summertime when coming to the car in the workplace parking place. Once I found I had left my key into the pocket of the jacket and already closed the hatch. And no spare key with me. Luckily then I had already opened doors so that I could use the trunk release button outside. That happening did put me thinking every time where my key is and not just to forket it. If those doors would be locked and I had only opened the trunk with the button in the key, then the key would be inside the trunk and doors closed and no any way for me to get it from there.
Again this reminded me to get a spare key to keep with me, preferable just a metal part without electronics to have it smaller.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Not only the Cruze, dey are all doing dis now. Dat C-Max I rented in Italy, just had to walk near the door to unlock it. Remote stayed in my pocket, had to push a button on the dash to start the thing.


----------



## Clark121 (Sep 6, 2019)

raffmanlt said:


> So far the only complaint I have is why in the world is there no way to pop trunk from inside the car besides remote and you have to kill the engine and remove the key to be able to do that.I don't get manufacturers doing things like that and only one place doors can be locked or unlocked without key fob. Also only one manual key lock and unlock drivers side only? Besides convenience have they not thought about when key fob batteries go dead or quit working? I like to have more than one way in, I've had locks quit working or freeze and had to enter from passenger side. I've also seen people break a key off in a lock. Also I've had occasions where in back seat and suddenly someone approaches car and you want all doors quickly locked. Might be a problem before passenger figures out control is on center dash and tries to reach it. Also how about giving us a locked fuel door so it's not so easy for someone to sabotage your car or steal your fuel. I just don't get why they thought it was a good idea to change these things? I have never had or known anyone who has had a trunk come open when they were driving unless it was not latched to begin with, is this really a safety need? Since I pick a lot of people up at the airport this safety feature is very annoying to me...


So how do you solve this one the battery is dead and my jumper cables are in the trunk the key stuck in the ignition so it's pretty useless anyways cuz it can't come out when they're in there and the battery is dead don't know the point to that.
So here I go crawling through the back seats to get into the trunk just so I can get my jumper cables so I can jump start the car.

Truly a stupid design one more reason why I won't ever on a Chevy Cruze again


----------

